# Esky for mini kegs 4l, 5l or Party 9.5l



## Grott (30/9/17)

Got this ready for footy today. Works well.


----------



## Brewnicorn (30/9/17)

Goes well with the fruit bowl, Grott. You’ll be in better homes and gardens next week.


----------



## Jack of all biers (30/9/17)

That esky fits a 9.5L. Good show. I'm presuming here, but bad luck on the footy result Grott.


----------



## Grott (1/10/17)

Fits most of the 9.5l kegs, I have 6 of them and 5 fit, the one that doesn’t is the latest model with the black rubber top and bottom. An older one of these does fit? The all ss ones all fit.
Went through 2 x 4l and a few tots of ouzo, what football?


----------



## breakbeer (1/10/17)

Can I ask why you have all those fittings coming from the reg? On my reg you can just run the gas line straight from the little barb on the reg


----------



## Grott (1/10/17)

The first connection from the reg is a non return valve, the other connection and hose fitting is because I use them for other requirements.


----------

